# The new Wonder Woman...who do you like?



## Xequat (Oct 17, 2005)

Been reading the movie threads on here and I was wondering if anyone has any ideas of who might make a good Wonder Woman for the upcoming (2007) release of Wonder Woman.  I'm not quite sure, because with Joss Whedon writing it, I don't really know what kind of movie it will be.  It could be campy, it could be really action-packed and cool, it could be kind of funny, who knows?

What do you think?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2005)

I heard it was officially Sandra Bullock. But now I can't find the story! Speculation:
http://www.sundaymail.co.uk/news/tm...-to-power-is-simply-wonderful--name_page.html


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 18, 2005)

Joss is an awesome writer and a clever director. I don't have any doubts that it will at least make me laugh when it's supposed to.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I heard it was officially Sandra Bullock. But now I can't find the story! Speculation:
> http://www.sundaymail.co.uk/news/tm...-to-power-is-simply-wonderful--name_page.html


Nah, she wouldn't be able to fill the costume well enough... remember Linda Carter? Now she suited that outfit rawther nicely I thought (as a teenager when watching the show). :uhyeah:


----------



## Xequat (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh God I hope it isn't Sandra Bullock.  Maybe another Whedon role for Charisma Carpenter?  I haven't really seen her in anything else, but if she can act, I think she looks the part.  I agree with Lynda Carter, though; I hope they give it to someone relatively unknown.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 18, 2005)

hmmm Charisma certainly looks the part but good question about her acting....didn't really see too much good stuff in Buffy or Angel


----------



## Dragon Fist (Oct 18, 2005)

here are some of my picks.
Katie Holmes, 
Susan Ward, 
Brooke Burke, 
Ali Landry,
 these girls are all beautiful !!!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 18, 2005)

It has to be more than good looks or a good body. After the recent debacles of movies like Catwoman and Electra, the comic movie genre needs to treat this character with the respect she deserves.

DC did an excellent (excellent!) job with Batman in Batman Begins. The character was shown as he is, not as the schlock presented in the last few Batman movies. The need to do the same with Wonder Woman.

Remember that Wonder Woman is a princess on her home island of Themyscira (Paradise Island to tv watchers). She's 5' 11" and weighs 140 lbs. Her physical might has allowed her to go against Superman before.

At the same time, she has poise and dignity. She is the very model of the ultimate female superhero.

Sandra Bullock *has not* been confirmed as of this post. That is all rumor. Although Charisma comes closer to the look than many, I don't think she'll be WW due largely to Joss not wanting to cast his Buffy/Angel ppl (same for Eliza Dushku).

Although there are a few people who would be interesting, such as Monica Belluci (Wonder Woman is essentially Greek and Monica, though Italian, has that look) or Angelina Jolie (simply because she's very physical looking though too associated with Lara Croft), I don't think any of them will do. I think Joss will pick a complete or relative unknown. This would be his best option.

Don't underestimate Joss. His writing is absolutely superb. Many associate him only with Buffy/Angel. However he has shown he can pick up the reigns of writing The X-Men comic flawlessly. He is completely in touch with who those characters are. You can see elements of his writing style present but they are in no way just another version of Buffy's gang. 

His directing on Serenity is awesome, creating one of the best sci-fi movies in years.  Too bad Lucas didn't have that talent when he mutilated his franchise with The Phantom Menace!

I feel Wonder Woman, along with Superman Returns (directed by X-Men director Bryan Singer) will be a critical juncture for the comic book movie genre. However, I also believe that both directors can do it right.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2005)

I would agree that a relative unknown is best. 

Catwoman and Elektra were travesties. I think we need to see a success.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 18, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Nah, she wouldn't be able to fill the costume well enough... remember Linda Carter? Now she suited that outfit rawther nicely I thought (as a teenager when watching the show). :uhyeah:


  I was going to say nearly the same thing!  Linda Carter still looks awesome.  I see her on some eye care commercial every now and then. Of course Linda Carter didn't have that lean, wirey look that is so popular now-a-days, so I doubt whoever they pick will be as curvy as she was. I guess it is all relative anyway.   Darn, I am getting old!


----------

